# EBC Brake Rotor Direction



## ninetyoneGTi (May 5, 2006)

I have heard and read conflicting theories on the direction of slotted and/or drilled rotors
I recently ordered the 9.4" EBC rotors from GAP and I am now questioning if I put them on correctly. 
I put the Top rotor in the image on the passenger side and the Bottom one on the driver side. Applying the theory that it would spiral into the oncoming air.

Is this correct, Anyone?
http://www.germanautoparts.com.../72/5



_Modified by ninetyoneGTi at 10:00 AM 8-13-2007_


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: EBC Brake Rotor Direction (ninetyoneGTi)*

It doesn't matter unless the you have curved vanes INSIDE the vented portion of the rotor. As long as the INTERNAL vanes are radial, as is the case with 99% of rotors, it makes no difference one way or the other. IF the internal vanes are curved, then the rotors come printed "L" and "R". If they don't have marking like that, then it doesn't matter.
That being said, intuitively you want the innermost part of the slot to touch the pad first as the rotor rotates. That way brake dust is flung out towards the outside of the rotor more naturally. Air flows from the center of the rotor to the outside via centrifugal force afterall. But really, it makes no measurable difference one way or the other.
Here is some more info on vanes: http://www.racingbrake.com/mai...n.asp



_Modified by phatvw at 4:33 PM 8-13-2007_


----------



## ninetyoneGTi (May 5, 2006)

*Re: EBC Brake Rotor Direction (phatvw)*

so I guess it is not worth going back and switching them?


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: EBC Brake Rotor Direction (ninetyoneGTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ninetyoneGTi* »_so I guess it is not worth going back and switching them?

Probably not.


----------

